# Problème langue App Store



## Cellulo (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai fraîchement acquis un Ipad2 wifi.
Il était configuré en OS4.x et j'ai dû faire un update vers iOS5.
Tout s'est bien passé.

Cependant, malgré que mon Ipad soit bien configuré Français, lorsque je me connecte à l'app store via l'Ipad, je tombe sur la version Anglaise. 
Ce qui m'ennuie très fort pour les recherches d'applications. 

Comment puis-je régler ce problème svp ? 
Lorsque je demande de l'aide via l'appstore, on me reconduit vers une page internet "assistance" en Français, mais pourquoi l'appstore est en Anglais ? 

Dois-je ré-installer l'Ios 5 ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## jupiter123 (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 
Meme soucis. Tu dois être sur un compte iTunes store américain. 
Il faut te créer un iTunes store en France tu vas dans ITUNE/ITUNESTORE/ au bas du as un menu "changer de pays" et tu clique sur FRANCE, cela devrait marcher.


----------



## Cellulo (6 Décembre 2011)

merci de ta réponse, hélas mon Itunes est en Français.
C'est juste l'App store le problème  

Et mon compte au départ a été créé sur l'App Store Français, je ne comprends plus rien...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Oui,

donc vous allez sur l'appstore avec l'ipad et tout en bas / menu sélection / identifiant apple / se déconnecter / et vous reconnecter avec votre identifiant.


----------



## Cellulo (7 Décembre 2011)

Exactement ça, merci beaucoup


----------



## polpaulin (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je tombe sur cette discussion
et comment fait on dans les familles bilingues pour avoir app store en 2 langues , choisir des applications en francais ou en allemand par exemple ?

merci


----------

